# anyone familiar with Media Pro?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am looking for something to store all my vector files, something similar in setup to iPhoto. I did find one program, MediaPro by a company called PhaseOne. The one thing I would like it to do though, is to file my vector files, like iPhoto does for photos. I like that setup and never need to worry if I delete something out of a folder or move it, that the library will no longer see it. I tried looking around in preferences for this, but cant find anything about this. Anyone know if this software can do that? Or suggestions for other software that I can use to file and store my vector images?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

You have Adobe Bridge I presume... Why not just use it for organizing your vector files.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

screature said:


> You have Adobe Bridge I presume... Why not just use it for organizing your vector files.


Honestly, never really looked at Adobe Bridge, which I do have, just never used it. I will check it out, thanks.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Honestly, never really looked at Adobe Bridge, which I do have, just never used it. I will check it out, thanks.


I think if you play around with it for a while and take a tutorial or two (lots free online) you may find that it does exactly what you are looking for plus it has the added benefit of direct integration with Photoshop, Illustrator, and Indesign. For example, when searching for an image using Bridge you can drag and drop an image or graphic straight into an Indesign document... very handy. You can even activate Bridge by clicking on its icon in Photoshop, Illustrator, and Indesign (on the top Menu Bar to the right).


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

screature said:


> I think if you play around with it for a while and take a tutorial or two (lots free online) you may find that it does exactly what you are looking for plus it has the added benefit of direct integration with Photoshop, Illustrator, and Indesign. For example, when searching for an image using Bridge you can drag and drop an image or graphic straight into an Indesign document... very handy. You can even activate Bridge by clicking on its icon in Photoshop, Illustrator, and Indesign (on the top Menu Bar to the right).


The one thing I dont see bridge having, is the option to file and store my media. I have a lot of things coming from different places, and love to be able (like iPhoto) to just dump it in there, then delete the file from my desktop and know its filed and stored away. I want it more for storage and filing then anything else.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> The one thing I dont see bridge having, is the option to file and store my media. I have a lot of things coming from different places, and love to be able (like iPhoto) to just dump it in there, then delete the file from my desktop and know its filed and stored away. I want it more for storage and filing then anything else.


Not quite sure what you mean. The files are still stored on your hard disk.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

screature said:


> Not quite sure what you mean. The files are are still stored on your hard disk.


iPhoto organizes and copies your pictures, same as iTunes, same as my font management software. What it means to me, is simplified organization, where I can delete it from my desktop, or from temporary folders where its loose and not packaged with a job and its safely stored in some sub folder thats not in my face. I know I could make a folder and store it away somewhere for the same effect, but its very easy to just drag and drop my file into iPhoto, and it worries about the rest.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> iPhoto organizes and copies your pictures, same as iTunes, same as my font management software. What it means to me, is simplified organization, where I can delete it from my desktop, or from temporary folders where its loose and not packaged with a job and its safely stored in some sub folder thats not in my face. I know I could make a folder and store it away somewhere for the same effect, but its very easy to just drag and drop my file into iPhoto, and it worries about the rest.


Yeah I don't use iPhoto or iTunes that way as I want to be in control of where things are, not the software. Oh well Bridge still has other advantages if not the one you are specifically looking for. Good luck in you search for an app that does what you want.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

screature said:


> Yeah I don't use iPhoto or iTunes that way as I want to be in control of where things are, not the software. Oh well Bridge still has other advantages if not the one you are specifically looking for. Good luck in you search for an app that does what you want.


Thanks for the suggestions and help


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and help


You're welcome... I wish I could have been of more help.


----------

